# Happy Day



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What with traumatic programs about puppy farms and the sadness of the drowned doodle I was rally glad that I was off work today (Liz had an orthodontic appointment and we were having a new washing machine delivered).
I also managed to fit in an escapist walk to the wood. Lovely.
Happy dogs, safe and full of fun


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

As well as walking the dogs I was on a bit of a mission - I'm making a photobook for my mum and wanted some pics of wild flowers to put in it - as she always used to love flowers, and although she has lost her knowledge of them, she likes to see them.
Problem was the dogs got a bit fed up and I have a whole batch of pics with bits of dog with flowers - mostly Inzi as she rushed in attempting to squash the subject under her paw and get my attention back on her! (... She hates gardening too and constantly drops her ball in the trug!) Dot also had something of a sit down protest - mostly on top of what ever I was trying to photograph


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Hee hee, loving Dotty Dot on a cowslip  And look at her furry legs - on a par with Maggie eh? Glad you got some respite from feeling yuck xx


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Mazzapoo said:


> Hee hee, loving Dotty Dot on a cowslip  And look at her furry legs - on a par with Maggie eh?


 Dotty Dot fluffy paws


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Glad you managed to fit some joy into the day  lovely photos - I think my favourite is the bench trio with the first leaping dogs a close second for sheer joy 

Flowers made me laugh too - Chance tends to leap on things before looking


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lindor said:


> Dotty Dot fluffy paws


I'm quite proud of Dotty's legs, I got the slicker that you recommended... She is not keen, she prefers me to just use the comb and go slow. 
That said they are both off to the groomers next week, to have a serious de-hairing. Swimming season is almost upon us, plus sappy lush undergrowth and little seedy things, which tend to make hairy legs a bit of a liability.
Plus Dot has got to the stage of head hair where she can't see.


----------



## Meili (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm glad you got a chance to go outside and have some fun with the doggies after such stressful news. Teaches us to appreciate what we have


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Marzi said:


> I'm quite proud of Dotty's legs, I got the slicker that you recommended... She is not keen, she prefers me to just use the comb and go slow.
> That said they are both off to the groomers next week, to have a serious de-hairing. Swimming season is almost upon us, plus sappy lush undergrowth and little seedy things, which tend to make hairy legs a bit of a liability.
> Plus Dot has got to the stage of head hair where she can't see.


So no more Dotty Dot fluffys.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

That is a great picture of them all on the bench! And look at those little strawberry plants!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

You can't beat a picture of a wild flower and a blurry bit of dog!
I think dot is taking over Inzi for the title of the dog craziest for a ball in Sussex 
We rarely see pics of her these days without her big round dummy!! 
Ruby has just started to show an interest in chucky balls (she loves footballs - much to Billy's dismay )
I'm sure your mum will love this pics of the flowers with or without blurry dog bits x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely pictures as usual, your dogs always look so happy in the photo's you post, but i guess they would with the lovely walks you go on.


----------

